# Best way to give horse NAF respirator?



## oldhat (5 January 2012)

Hi all! My lovely mare has been coughing for a week or so and she has been having NAF cougheze which helped as well as human honey and lemon which also seemed to help, she did also have a runny nose but that has now gone and I feel we are beginning to 'get there' with this cough. However, she still has it intermittently, usually just when she starts to eat then it seems to go - and yes, her hay is wet etc. I have now got some NAF Respirator boost for her, she always used to lick the cough mixtures from a bucket (yum!!), but this is a liquid and smells quite strong. Not sure whether to just stick it in her food and hope for the best or go straight for using a syringe which will panic her! Any suggestions? Anyone else given their horse this product? I have heard it is good! Thankyou for any help!!


----------



## popularfurball (5 January 2012)

Make a sandwich? Mine will eat anything in bread! With marmite if needs be?

The big thing for us is hay from the floor not a net


----------



## TigerTail (5 January 2012)

Is the horse supposed to be eating this product??

This is the ingredients according to their website....


Ingredients:
Composition: Aqua, Methyl sulphonyl methane, Glycerine

its a bit beyond me how those ingredients are going to help a cough tbh, but then most of NAFs logic is beyond me!

Other suggestions 

Aniseed can help relieve respiratory coughs - available from thunderbrook

Echinacea to boost immune system

Manuka honey (get a big jar from tescos for about 8 quid, added to feed to lubricate and sooth throat and boots immune system


What sort of bedding is she on? Is she eating from the floor?


----------



## Sophstar (5 January 2012)

Getting my cob to eat the naf respirator powder was impossible. Even black treacle didnt disguise it so I gave up and went back to his usual Equiexpectorant...it didn't help my other pony either who happily ate it


----------



## popularfurball (5 January 2012)

... My choice would be global herbs products I have to admit - can be pricey but ready made and not one has failed yet (currently have seven pots on shelf, tack room looks like a stockists...!)


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (6 January 2012)

Best way is to throw it straight on the muck heap and cut out the middle stage. Read the tiny print - won't do anything to help the cough, just promises to improve overall well being. You can do that with a bag of carrots.


----------



## amage (6 January 2012)

Well I have had great success with NAF Respirator after rape seed pollen allergies in all our horses. I have used both the liquid and the powder and never had an issue with even the fussiest horses eating it. This forum seems to have something against NAF products at the moment but I have certainly found benefit to them in the past and currently.


----------



## happy_talk (6 January 2012)

I have just added the respirator boost to normal feed- perhaps start with a smaller volume, but my horse eats it with no problem. I have used it on several occasions and each time I have found it to be very effective, particularly with allergy type problems.

Throw it on the muck heap if you want, or try it and see for yourself. As I assume you've already bought it, I think I would try it!


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 January 2012)

My mare gets the Respirator boost liquid daily - it's smells strong, but it doesn't deter her off her feed. It has definately helped her breathing.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (6 January 2012)

It worked great for my horse and he's fussy, he ate it in his feed, also ate the powder no problem, I found it was really good


----------



## vicksey (6 February 2012)

I am just about to purchase NAF respirator Boost for my horse who has a little cough and dust allergy, do you just put it straight into the feed?


----------



## luce1 (6 February 2012)

Hello, I feed my eventer NAF respirator boost a week before he is out competing... 
He also suffers a very slight allergy to rape seed in the summer and this stuff helps so much! cant recomend it enough! he has it straight in his food...


----------



## StinkiPinki (6 February 2012)

luce1 said:



			Hello, I feed my eventer NAF respirator boost a week before he is out competing... 
He also suffers a very slight allergy to rape seed in the summer and this stuff helps so much! cant recomend it enough! he has it straight in his food...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the positive comments all! 

Yes Respirator Boost is designed to be mixed with the feed. We have made it as palatable as possible and to help with palatability have included honey, cloves. It also contains high levels of tinctured echinacia.

MSM is an excellent anti inflamatory so extremely useful in this product.

The feedback we have had with Boost is superb across the board from leisure horses and ponies to the Olympic team

Thanks again!


----------

